# arizona ash?



## chris_harper (Oct 16, 2007)

is arizona ash the same as ash? can it be used for smoking some meat? a guy at work has alot of it at home (he has an arizona ash tree). tia.


----------



## richtee (Oct 16, 2007)

All the info I could find on it points to no good. It's said to be extremely susceptable to insects and worms, and is a fast growing tree, with a short lifetime- typically meaning a sappy type softer wood. But that's just what I would think.


----------



## goat (Oct 16, 2007)

Do not use it for cooking.


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 16, 2007)

ahhh, ok. thanks guys. i will tell him not to use it. i will give him some pecan. i just scored a truck load of it free. in fact, i will pick it up on the way to work, and give him some.


----------



## twomill (Oct 16, 2007)

Arizona ash is not a soft wood and it is not sappy.  BUT it is still no good for smoking or cooking but it does well in a fireplace.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 16, 2007)

How about regular Ash wood?Its everywhere on my property.Ive heard its a really good wood for the wood burner,I just wonder about smoking with it.I dont know what variety it is here,Ill do some research on that.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 17, 2007)

According to everything I've read ash is a fast burner and good for fish and pork.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## nicetomeatyou (Feb 2, 2022)

Resurrecting!

But why not? It's not a softwood. Arizona Ash is a member of the same family as every other type of Ash tree as far as I could find.


----------

